# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  تردد واسم القنوات الناقلة للمباريات العربية والاوربية لليوم الاحد 2015/2/15

## mohamed73

Sunday (dimanche) 15.02.2015  (GMT+1)   Spain-La Liga BBVA 17:00 FC Barcelona-Levante Idman Azerbaycan -Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk)
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss Duhok TV -NSS 57°E -11188 V 1774 -FTA(DVB-S2) Film Plus HD / Sport Plus HD -HellaSat 39°E -12647 H 30000-FTA (DVB-S2) Rah-e-Farda TV -Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA IRIB Varesh -Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band) 3 Sport TV -Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA Negaah TV -Yahsat 52.5°E 11785 H 27500 -FTA
-Afghansat 48°E -11231 V 27500 -FTA  19:00 Rayo Vallecano-Villarreal CF ESPN (Caribbean 901) -Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss Idman Azerbaycan -Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk)
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss  21:00 Celta de Vigo-Atletico  Madrid Idman Azerbaycan -Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk)
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss Duhok TV -NSS 57°E -11188 V 1774 -FTA(DVB-S2)  England FA Cup 13:30 Aston Villa-Leicester City BBC One -Astra 28.2°E -10773 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10788 V 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10803 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10818 V 22000 -FTA
-Intelsat 27.5°W -11495 V 44100 -Biss(DVB-S2) BBC One HD -Astra 28.2°E -10847 V 23000 -FTA(DVB-S2)
-Astra 28.2°E -11024 H 23000 -FTA(DVB-S2)
-Intelsat 27.5°W -11495 V 44100 -Biss(DVB-S2) Nova Sport BG -HellasSat 39°E -12688 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat)  17:00 Arsenal-Middlesbrough Diema -HellasSat 39°E -12524 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat)  Itlay Serie A 15:00 Atalanta-Inter Milan A Spor -Eutelsat 7°E -11455 V 20050 -CW (Digiturk)
-Turksat 42°E-12054 H 27500  -FTA/Biss A Spor HD -Turksat 42°E-12054 H 27500  -FTA/Biss  15:00 Roma-Parma TV ZIMBO -Eutelsat 10°E - 10756 V 2480 -FTA (SD)  20:45 Cesena-Juventus FC AZTV Azerbaycan -AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss  Germany -1.Bundesliga 15:30 Hertha Berlin-SC Freiburg TRT Spor -Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk) TRT Spor HD -Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2) SS-6 HD / SuperSport 6 HD -Eutelsat 16°E - 10804 H 29950 -FTA  17:30 Hannover 96-SC Paderborn 07 TRT 2 / TRT Haber -Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk)
-Eutelsat 7°E -11492 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk) TRT 2 HD / TRT Haber HD -Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)  Portugal SuperLiga 18:00 Benfica-Veitoria Setubal AD Sports 2 -Badr 26°E -11804 H 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12226 H 27500 -FTA AD Sports 2 HD -Nile sat 7°W°W -12467 H 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)
- Yahsat 52°E -11861 H 27500 -FTA (DVB-S2)  20:15 Sporting Braga-  Arouca A Spor -Eutelsat 7°E -11455 V 20050 -CW (Digiturk)
-Turksat 42°E-12054 H 27500  -FTA/Biss A Spor HD -Turksat 42°E-12054 H 27500  -FTA/Biss  Belgium Jupiler League 18:00 Club Brugge KV-KSC Lokeren Saudi Sport-2 -Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA Saudi Sport-2 HD -Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA
-Arabsat 30.5°E-10817 H 8000 -FTA (DVB-S2) Sharjah Sports -Nilesat 7°W -11977 V 27500 -FTA Oman Sport -Nile sat 7°W-12111 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-12456 H 27500 -FTA Oman Sport HD -Nile sat 7°W-12111 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-12456 H 27500 -FTA NTV Spor -Eutelsat 7°E -11471 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)
-Turksat 42°E -12015 H 27500 -FTA/Biss  Maroc -Botola Pro 15:30 Ittihad Khemisset-FAR Rabat Arriadia -Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12207 V 27500 -FTA  16:00 Fath Union Sport de Rabat-Wydad Athletic Club 2M National / Monde / MENA -Nilesat 7°W -12015 V 27500 -FTA
-Hotbird 13°E -11033 V 27500 -FTA
-Arabsat 30.5°E-12568 H 2960 -FTA
-Arabsat 20°E -3884 R 27500 -FTA(C-Band)
-Eutelsat 3.1°E -12526 H 4444 -FTA/Biss  19:30 Chabab Rif Al Hoceima- Kenitra AC Arriadia -Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12207 V 27500 -FTA  Tunisia -Ligue 1 14:00 CS Sfaxien - Etoile Sportive Sahel Al Watania1 (Tunisia National 1 ) -Nile Sat 7°W -10796 V 27500 -FTA
-Hotbird 13°E- 12149 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-12073 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-11766 H 12000 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-3800 R 12000 -FTA (C-Band)
-Badr 26°E-3959 R 12000 FTA (C-Band)
-Eutelsat 12.5°W-12584 H 2894 -FTA  14:00 Club Africain - Etoile Sportive Metlaoui Hannibal TV -Nile sat 7°W -12054 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-12073 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-11766 H 12000 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-3800 R 12000 -FTA (C-Band)
-Badr 26°E-3959 R 12000 FTA (C-Band)  League Cup Prince Faisal bin Fahad 13:45 AlShabab -  AlRaed Saudi Sport-2 -Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA Saudi Sport-2 HD -Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA
-Arabsat 30.5°E-10817 H 8000 -FTA (DVB-S2)  14:10 AlAhli - AlHilal Saudi Sports 1 -Badr 26°E -12015 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12149 H 27500 -FTA
-Arabsat 30.5°E -10923 H 17000 -FTA
-Galaxy 97°W-12152 H 20000-FTA Saudi Sport-1 HD -Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA  Swiss Super League 16:00 FC Zurich-FC Thun RTS Deux -Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 27500 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss) SRF Zwei -Hotbird 13°E -12399 H 27500 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss) RSI La 2 -Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 27500 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG) RSI La 2 HD -Hotbird 13°E -12399 H 27500- Via2.3(SSR/SRG) RTS Deux HD -Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2) SRF Zwei HD -Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2)  Bulgaria Cup 12:00 Beroe-Ludogorets Razgrad Diema -HellasSat 39°E -12524 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat)  Azerbaijan Premier League 12:00 FK Gilan Gabala-Neftchi Baku Idman Azerbaycan -Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk)
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss  14:00 Qarabag Agdam FK-Simurg Zaqatala Idman Azerbaycan -Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk)
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss  Croatia 1.NHL League 15:00 NK Istra 1961-HNK Rijeka HNL -Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss  17:00 HNK Hajduk Split-NK Slaven Belupo HNL -Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss  Austria Bundesliga 15:30 WAC -Austria Vienna ORF Eins -Astra 19.2°E -12692 H 22000 -CW(ORF Digital) ORF Eins HD -Astra 19.2°E -11303 H 22000 -CW(ORF Digital)(DVB-S2)  Basketball -ELIM. CAN  2015 17:30 Maroc - Algérie Arriadia -Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12207 V 27500 -FTA

----------

